# Urgent Insurance Question!



## noooooga (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello, all. First off, I live in Tennessee. Here's the gist of my issue:

I signed up to drive for Uber about a week ago. I just got finished driving for the first time. I did it for maybe 2 hours on and off and did maybe 4 rides. 

Something dawned on me afterwards: Insurance. I never thought about it before but I started wondering if insurance would be weird about it so I googled it and came across these forums and now I'm scared. I am not going to drive anymore for Uber and I am going to deactivate my account. 

More info: I am currently with Geico through my parents' policy. I need answers, please! Will my insurance find out as long as no wrecks happen and I stop driving? I literally only did it for 2 hours. I have seen so many stories and theories and I am wondering what is really the truth.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

noooooga said:


> Hello, all. First off, I live in Tennessee. Here's the gist of my issue:
> 
> I signed up to drive for Uber about a week ago. I just got finished driving for the first time. I did it for maybe 2 hours on and off and did maybe 4 rides.
> 
> ...


Uber is selling your information and driving habits to Geico at this very moment as we speak !



noooooga said:


> Hello, all. First off, I live in Tennessee. Here's the gist of my issue:
> 
> I signed up to drive for Uber about a week ago. I just got finished driving for the first time. I did it for maybe 2 hours on and off and did maybe 4 rides.
> 
> ...


" Who knows what Evil Lurks in the Heart of Man "?

The Lizard Knows !


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

You should be ok if you quit, if your really worried make sure to have uber deactivate the driver account. The more time between now and a actual claim the better.

I wish uber had to really tell people the truth about the risk.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

_*If you are in the USA and have not already done so then please read*_
_*https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-and-lyft-car-insurance.60340/*_


noooooga said:


> Hello, all. First off, I live in Tennessee. Here's the gist of my issue:
> I signed up to drive for Uber about a week ago. I just got finished driving for the first time. I did it for maybe 2 hours on and off and did maybe 4 rides.
> Something dawned on me afterwards: Insurance. I never thought about it before but I started wondering if insurance would be weird about it so I googled it and came across these forums and now I'm scared. I am not going to drive anymore for Uber and I am going to deactivate my account.
> More info: I am currently with Geico through my parents' policy. I need answers, please! Will my insurance find out as long as no wrecks happen and I stop driving? I literally only did it for 2 hours. I have seen so many stories and theories and I am wondering what is really the truth.


You are probably safe if you never mention the words "rideshare", "Uber", or "TFH" to any Geico representative. Most insurers rely on the honesty of potential policyholder's answers when applying for insurance. When a claim is made insurers may investigate further if there is anything suspicious or the total cost exceeds $10,000 to $20,000. If an insurer has any reason to suspect that a policyholder does ridesharing then they may demand a letter from Uber/Lyft stating you do not work with them. There are a few Tennessee insurers that provide ridesharing coverage. See link above.


----------



## noooooga (Jul 28, 2017)

Maven said:


> _*If you are in the USA and have not already done so then please read*_
> _*https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-and-lyft-car-insurance.60340/*_
> 
> You are probably safe if you never mention the words "rideshare", "Uber", or "TFH" to any Geico representative. Most insurers rely on the honesty of potential policyholder's answers when applying for insurance. When a claim is made insurers may investigate further if there is anything suspicious or the total cost exceeds $10,000 to $20,000. If an insurer has any reason to suspect that a policyholder does ridesharing then they may demand a letter from Uber/Lyft stating you do not work with them. There are a few Tennessee insurers that provide ridesharing coverage. See link above.


Thanks so much. I keep seeing stories where an insurance provider cancels someone'a policy out of nowhere because they found out they Ubered, but I'm thinking there has to be more to the story, right? I don't see how they'd just randomly find out if Uber doesn't share information.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> You should be ok if you quit, if your really worried make sure to have uber deactivate the driver account. The more time between now and a actual claim the better.
> 
> I wish uber had to really tell people the truth about the risk.


They do if one were to actually read all the legal contracts and policies that uber gives you in your profile.












noooooga said:


> Thanks so much. I keep seeing stories where an insurance provider cancels someone'a policy out of nowhere because they found out they Ubered, but I'm thinking there has to be more to the story, right? I don't see how they'd just randomly find out if Uber doesn't share information.


Uber does share, read #3 of the sceeenshot i posted above.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> They do if one were to actually read all the legal contracts and policies that uber gives you in your profile...Uber does share, read #3 of the sceeenshot i posted above.


Uber rarely does anything that costs them money unless forced. That means that Uber will not inform your personal insurance company if you drive for Uber, were online at the time of the accident, or had passengers. However, Uber will follow the law and respond to any inquiry initiated by your insurer, which may also come after you for the amount of a claim after it is paid if they suspect fraud (not saying you were online at the time of the accident).


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

noooooga said:


> Hello, all. First off, I live in Tennessee. Here's the gist of my issue:
> 
> I signed up to drive for Uber about a week ago. I just got finished driving for the first time. I did it for maybe 2 hours on and off and did maybe 4 rides.
> 
> ...


For only a few $$ more, you can have all your insurance problems solved and return to sleeping well at night. 

https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> For only a few $$ more, you can have all your insurance problems solved and return to sleeping well at night.  ...


I like the Geico Hybrid policy if you can get it. Unfortunately, Geico does not offer this insurance in all 50 states. Geico may also deny converge for many reasons (underwriting restrictions & disqualifications), such as excessive mileage. Geico will often try to force you onto their much more expensive commercial product, designed and priced for full-time taxi-drivers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Maven said:


> I like the Geico Hybrid policy if you can get it. Unfortunately, Geico does not offer this insurance in all 50 states. Geico may also deny converge for many reasons (underwriting restrictions & disqualifications), such as excessive mileage. Geico will often try to force you onto their much more expensive commercial product, designed and priced for full-time taxi-drivers.


Paying $500 a month for insurance isn't onerous if your getting $2.40 a mile, but at uber's rates it's too much of too small a pie...

Best bet is what your doing, something else..


----------



## Car54WhereRU (Oct 21, 2017)

Just make sure that you tell the insurance company that you drive for a rideshare service.


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Paying $500 a month for insurance isn't onerous if your getting $2.40 a mile, but at uber's rates it's too much of too small a pie...
> 
> Best bet is what your doing, something else..


$500 a month? You must have poor credit and a horrendous driving record.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Think carefully

When the policy was purchased, it is very likely is was stated as "Personal Vehicle Insurance".

Now, you are using the vehicle for a business purpose with Personal coverage and rates.

Do not tell them? that is Insurance Fraud in most places. You can fill in the blanks

*Many* companies have a "Rider" or "Ride share" endorsement you can purchase. The issue with *not* having this, is if you have an accident and a Uber/Lyft passenger in the car, is that your personal insurance company can refuse to pay anything, and can cancel all of the policies you have with them.

You can take my word for it or not, but I suggest you think about it and discuss with the other persons involved/associated to the policy you are currently covered under.

Review this thread on the subject >> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-and-lyft-car-insurance.60340/


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bphelps said:


> $500 a month? You must have poor credit and a horrendous driving record.


That was for taxi insurance for 7 passengers with a million dollar coverage plus death and dismemberment coverage on myself.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Bphelps said:


> $500 a month? You must have poor credit and a horrendous driving record.


That's what commercial insurance costs for commercial vehicles... you know vehicles for hire.. the same thing you're doing except for 80 % less than what a commercial vehicle charges BEFORE you take out your expenses and fübr' cut meanwhile only being insured during the ride.. oh yea and a $1,000 dollar deductible that must be paid and all damage must be fixed or you're deactivated from the platform.
So in essence are YOU really covered?
Yea a novice like you who has never had to make an insurance payment to a commercial insurance company would make a comment like that.

#fübrn


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Maven said:


> Uber rarely does anything that costs them money unless forced. That means that Uber will not inform your personal insurance company if you drive for Uber, were online at the time of the accident, or had passengers. However, Uber will follow the law and respond to any inquiry initiated by your insurer, which may also come after you for the amount of a claim after it is paid if they suspect fraud (not saying you were online at the time of the accident).


Remember whether it savea them money too. Got a total loss claim for $15,000? Well lets just go ahead and verify their insurance, make sure they meet the critieria of contingent coverage. If they end up getting cancelled for not informing their insurance co they ride share, theynjust avoided paying $15,000.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Just call your ins co and tell them you are thinking about doing Uber, and you want to find out about "Gap Coverage". Under $20/mo. Then go from there.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Guaranteed Asset Protection has nothing to do with Uber.


----------

